# need advice on scraper bar and skid shoes



## Kg14 (Dec 19, 2017)

Hi everyone:smile2:

I have a 24" Craftsman 2 stage snowblower from 2008/2009, I need help with my scraper bar. It doesn't seem to clear snow correctly.

The first week I got the machine it was leaving marks on the driveway and even looked like the bolts where scrapping on the driveway. I raised the metal shoes and the problem went away a bit,but I never got all the snow from the driveway. 

It's been about 10 years now, So I just bought new plastic multi-fit shoes with the big brass insert key.

I used the paint stick method and it still doesn't clear correctly.

Also I think my machine is warped, on the one end the paint stick slides fine but the other i can barely slide it.

They charge $70 shop rate here but also want $50:surprise: to pick up the machine, I can't justifie $50 but don't own a truck either.

Was hoping I could find my answer here on getting everything fixed.

Sears Canada has gone bankrupt so getting parts might be hard I'm thinking.

Thank you


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

First, you need to start on level ground, concrete rather than asphalt. You use 2 paint sticks, one on each side or end, some people use 4 paint sticks, doubling up.

Look at the scraper bolts, if they are ground, some scraper bars you can move down, some you can flip to the other side. If not, replace or weld a new edge on.


----------



## dhazelton (Dec 8, 2014)

What he said. Also make sure your tires are at the same pressure otherwise one side will sag slightly. Lift your machine and put the paint sticks under the scraper bar and adjust the shoes to touch the ground. You're done, until you have to check it next season.

Your machine is supposed to leave a bit of snow on the driveway or else your scraper bar and augers would be destroyed..


----------

